# Chi Party Favors



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I made these treat boxes today for a Chihuahua meetup I'm hosting this month. They will be filled with homemade treats made by my future DIL. (also a chi owner)


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

This are stinking adorable! Great job, I love them.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh wow that's fantastic ! X


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is so good!


----------



## TexyMom (Apr 15, 2016)

That is so cute. Hope everything went well. Would love to see pix of the party.


----------

